# 3MB today



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

I finally got a redfish. I learned that they will bite one thing and not another similar thing right beside it. I thought I was unlucky that I couldn't get any bait with the cast net but that turned out to be a learning thing. I used a bait catching rig with golden hooks and feathers with some squid to sweeten the deal for any small fish that wanted to try it out. First bate was either a bull minnow or a finger mullet and shortly after I put it out, it got bit in half leaving little more that the head on my hook. I thought WOW, this is gonna be good. Wrong. I caught a lot of pin fish ( I think thats what they were) and a couple of croakers and was using them as bait with nothing touching them. At least i was catching and not just fishing. I finally got some kind of fish about the size of my hand on the bait rig with big eyes and saw fresh marks on it where something was after it while it was on my bait rig. I hooked that thing through the eyes and threw it out. Wasn't long till I had my first redfish hooked. I had a blast trying to keep it out of the pilings for something like ten minutes or so. Finally, I recon it got tired and turned over on its side and quit fighting and a fella next to me helped me with his net to bring it up to the pier. His mane is Tony and a nice guy. I should have had my own net ready but wasn't thinking that far ahead. I will get it out early next time. Anyway, I'm happy after what started out as a depressing day at home and a good rain just after I got to the 3MB. Glad i waited it out.


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice red man!!!! That must have been a good fight!!! ten minuts, dam, how big was he?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Right at 27 inches. It weighed about 10 pounds according to the bathroom scale. It may not have taken as long as 10 minutes but it sure seemed like it. It was a blast to fight. As bad as this thing was, I'd sure like to have seen what stole my rattle trap a few weeks ago.


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm glad you hooked up. Patience is always a good thing.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Way to stick it out!


----------

